# Have boat, need experience!



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

May hit up the bay/sound this evening, sometime this weekend, and plenty in the future with a buddy in my 22ft bay boat. Tonight thinking about dock lights and maybe around the bob sikes bridge if we go this evening. Would love the company of someone who really knows what they're doing and could show us a thing or two. Boat is brand new, two livewells, f150, no electronics yet. Drop me a pm if you'd be interested tonight or sometime in the future. If you're willing to teach I'll cover gas, bait, etc.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What exactly do you need help with, or where does your experience lack?


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

If by no electronics you mean no depth finder I would probably wait till' that was installed, up and running before launching.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

ODW, everything... I fished on and off for 25 years but never well. Tackle and rigging, technique, you name it. I know just enough to be dangerous. I catch fish usually but any time I've gone out with someone who really knows what they're doing I'm always amazed at how little I know. I've read just about every post on here but there's nothing like getting out there and learning, especially in the company of someone who knows what they're doing.

I don't disagree about waiting for a GPS/fishfinder but those humminbirds with side imaging aren't cheap so its going to be another couple weeks. I figure I can find the docks and bridge without one, hopefully catch a few trout or reds.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I would take you out,but im only free Saturday evenings and Sunday all day. This weekend i will be out in the Pass fishing Saturday Evening with some friends, and I think I might be free Sunday, but not too sure. I know of some descent spots between Navarre and the Pass. Let me know if you need an extra person to tag along. The biggest thing to keep in mind, is if youre unsure of your surroundings, go slow. There are alot of shallow areas you need to watch out for. Just slow go it until you are familiar with everything. Other than that, know how to read your markers, and know your boating rules. Last thing you want to do is piss another boater off because you were being careless. Piss them off because youre catching fish and they arent.:tt2:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, ODW. I'll let you know next time. I hear ya about knowing what you're doing out there. I've got lots of experience, especially in the bay and sound, but all these stories recently have really hit home about how important it is to be careful!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, the recent story of the two in a jon boat in the bay, especially when its choppy, is really sad. I personally wouldnt take a 12-14ft jon boat out in the bay even on a nice day. You get one good size boat to cruise past you and you get hit by the wake..... well, you know the story. Bye bye boat. And I hope you got your life jackets. I hate to hear of lives lost due to inexperience, or lack of equipment, or in this case, the wrong equipment. I think that one guy was only like 27 or 28. They were a couple years younger than me. Really makes you stop and think, we are not as imortal as we thought we were when we were 15. O*D*W


----------

